# Gun Stock



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I have a 22 rifle that was given to my grandson but the butt was cut off extremely short. I would like to build hime a new stock. I have some pecan and some live oak. I would rather use the pecan because of the weight. Should I do this or should I buy something else to build this with. This will be the first time for me to build a stock and I am as dumb as a bag of air about this.
Pat


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Depending on the model of the rifle you may be able to get a "semi inletted" stock for the rifle. Not that expensive and would save you a TON of work trying to do it from scratch. How about adding a thick recoil pad (nonskid in this case) to the end of the current stock.

Google "semi inletted gun stock", you'll find a ton of them. 
Might even look for an original on ebay or gunparts.com

http://www.hoosiergunworks.com/catalog/semi_finished.html has a ton of semi finished stocks too..


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Arlons idea is a good one. 
I'd take a close look at the business end of the stock first. Some are CNC'ed in a way you almost can't duplicate it.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

The stock is cut extremely short and needs about 5 inches added to it. I cannot find any markings on the rifle. I have removed the stock and still no markings whatsoever.
I also need a clip for it and have no idea how to find one other than to take it to a gunshop and just keep trying magazines until I find one that works.
Pat


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

depends on the 22, give us some info model ect

pretty good resource and searchers here for those hard to find items


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

You might put some pictures on the reloading tab and here also. I'm sure someone could ID it for you.


----------

